# سر جاذبية الرجل قد يكمن....................



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

* دراسة : سر جاذبية الرجل قد يكمن في صوته:smil8:*

​ 
*

**Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الصوت الجذاب يجد طريقه إلى قلب المرأة...*
​
* كشفت دراسة ألمانية حديثة أن اللهجة التي يتكلم بها الرجل وسرعة نطقه للكلمات يؤثران في سرعة انجذاب المرأة للرجل. كما أوضحت الدراسة أن الرجال ينجذبون لصوت المرأة الشاب والرياضي وأن الأصوات البطيئة غير جذابة بالنسبة للجنسين.*

​​​ *أظهر بحث ألماني أن الصوت العميق للرجل ليس بالضرورة هو الشيء الذي يجذب المرأة للرجل. وكشفت خبيرة في علم الصوتيات أن اللهجة التي يتكلم بها الرجل وسرعة نطق الكلمات تؤثر في سرعة انجذاب المرأة للرجل. *​ ​ ​ *

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  سرعة نطق الكلمات تؤثر في سرعة انجذاب المرأة للرجل. وفي حديث مع وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) اليوم السبت قالت فيفيان سوتا خبيرة علم الصوتيات في معهد فرانكفورت للدراسات المتقدمة، أن دراسة الماجستير التي أعدتها وتنشر نتائجها في كتاب يحمل عنوان "أسباب عدم جاذبية الأصوات العميقة للرجال" إن الصوت الجاد للرجل يأتي بثماره مع المرأة خاصة إذا صاحبته سرعة في النطق تتوافق مع ظروف الموقف.*​ ​ ​ *الصوت عنصر نفور أو جاذبية...*​ ​ *

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الطريف في الدراسة أن الصوت العالي للرجل وجد اهتماما متزايدا من جانب المرأة  وأكدت الخبيرة أن نفس الأمر ينطبق على مواصفات الصوت الساحر للمرأة، حيث ينجذب الرجال للصوت الشاب والرياضي. وأشارت الخبيرة إلى أن الأصوات البطيئة والتوقفات المتمهلة أثناء الكلام تعتبر غير جذابة بالنسبة للجنسين. الطريف في الدراسة أن الصوت العالي للرجل وجد اهتماما متزايدا من جانب المرأة فيما تراجع تقديرها للصوت العميق. *​ ​ ​ *وأجرت الباحثة التجارب على "الجنس الناعم"، حيث طلبت من السيدات تخيل مظهر صاحب الصوت وجاءت النتيجة مخالفة في حالات كثيرة حول شكل الرجل، حيث توقعت غالبية السيدات رجلا جذابا بينما الواقع يؤكد أن صاحب الصوت كان بدينا ومتواضعا في ثيابه ومظهره. *​ ​ ​ *

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  حسب الدراسة وجد الرجال صعوبات بالغة في تحديد الصوت الجذاب للمرأة وفشلوا في التعرف على مظهر صاحبة الصوت وفي الوقت نفسه وجد الرجال صعوبات بالغة في تحديد الصوت الجذاب للمرأة وفشلوا في التعرف على مظهر صاحبة الصوت. وحول كيفية التعرف على مظهر ومواصفات صاحب الصوت الجذاب قالت الخبيرة إنه من المستحيل استخدام الصوت للتعرف على الخصائص والمظهر، حيث ثبت عدم وجود علاقة بين ارتفاع نبرة الصوت وحجم الجسم أو عمر الإنسان البالغ. وأضافت الباحثة أن البدناء من الرجال يميلون للحديث ببطء وفي المقابل تحافظ المرأة البدينة على سرعة الكلام دون تفسير واضح لأسباب ذلك.:t30:*​ ​


----------



## rana1981 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا من جهتي كتير بنجذب بصوت الشب بس احيانا لما تسمع الصوت بتتخيل شكل الشخص شي وبعدين بيطلع شي تاني
مشكور عالموضوع يا كليم متى​*


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم زيدها نعمة واحفظها من الزوال يااااااااااااارب 
اصل فيه كتير قالولى صوتى حلو 
هههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بص توقع شكل الشخص من صوته بيخلتف تماما
عن الشكل الطبيعى 
العقل بيوضح صوره للشخص الذى تسمع صوته ومن الممكن ان يكون صحيحا وهذا يحدث نادرا 
موضوع جميل يا كليم 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_مشكور اخى الحبيب على طرح الموضوع
مشكووووووووووووور



​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*صحيح الصوت مهم 
لكن ممكن يكون صوت جميل علي شكل مش جميل خالص والعكس
واللي بيجذب في الرجل  من وجهه نظري عقلة وشخصيتة
شكرا كتير علي الموضوع الرائع تكرم عيونك*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخي كوكو مان
على ابداء رائيك
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*انتوا بتعرفوا اكتر
انا الى  علي اني جبت الدراسة
واتوا تناقشوها
مشكورة اخت rgaa luswa
نورت 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*حسب الدراسة انت انسان جزاب
ههههههههههههههههه
مشكور اخي  oesi_no
نورت الموضوع
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*معتقدتش انه الصوت العالي دا عنصر يجذب *
*سواء للمراه او الرجل *
*وميرسي اووي يا كليم علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الصوت صحيح ليه دور كبير فى الجاذبية وانا رايئ بصراحة انا بحب الكلام يكون طبيعى خالص لا بطئ ولا سريع  ويصحبه خفة دم كدا يبقى عسل 

شكرااااااااااااااا يا كليم على مواضيعك العسل ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه دراسة حلوة
هو الى بيجذب فى الراجل شخصيته اولا وشكله ثانيا
بس الصوت مش مهم اوى يعنى
لكن هما هنا متناولين جزء معين من انواع الجاذبية يعنى مش قصدهم ان هو ده مصدر الجاذبية الوحيد عشن فى تعليقات حسستنى بكده
بالنسبة للصوت فالى بيجذب الكلام بسرعة متوسطة مناسبة يعنى لكن الصوت العالى بيلفت النظر اه بس مش مُحبب يعنى
شكرا كليم على الموضوع الجامد ده*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخت rana1981
نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت جيلان 
على التوضيح
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت mero_engel
نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخي .تونى.تون.
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *وأجرت الباحثة التجارب على "الجنس الناعم"، حيث طلبت من السيدات تخيل مظهر صاحب الصوت وجاءت النتيجة مخالفة في حالات كثيرة حول شكل الرجل، حيث توقعت غالبية السيدات رجلا جذابا بينما الواقع يؤكد أن صاحب الصوت كان بدينا ومتواضعا في ثيابه ومظهره. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


موضوع جامد يا كليمو بجد تسلم ايدك
بس فعلا صعب تحدد الشخص من صوته مالهاش علاقه فعلا​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخت كوكى

انتو كبنات وستات اخبر مننا القصة تتعلق بيكم
بس اسمحيلي  اسألك سؤال
لو كان راجل صوتة صوت بنت ها يكون ردة الفعل الاولى اية
ممكن يكون ردك نشوف ذكاه اعمالة الى اخره لا اعرف


*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" خاطى ونادم
على المرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كليم بجد موضوع جميل 
انا بالنسبة اللي اول شيء بيجذبني  في الشب هو شخصيته و طريقة تفكيره .. بس بالنسبة للصوت اكتر شيء بحبه هو صوت الشب لما يكون معصب و عم يصرخ..
ههههههههههه
رح تستغرب بس انا هادا اللي بحبه..مش عارفة ليش!!*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا صعب جدا ترسم ملامح لشخص من خلال صوته ​


----------



## love_marena (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ايوة صح الصوت و طريقة الكلام ليها جازبية فعلآ بالنسبالي​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوة صح الصوت و طريقة الكلام ليها جازبية فعلآ بالنسبالي​


 
صوتك نعسانة وصوتك بيضحكنى مش كدا :smil8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> صوتك نعسانة وصوتك بيضحكنى مش كدا :smil8:​


 يا بت بتكلم على الراجل

لكن الصوت النعسان في البنت كويس

في الراجل طبعا وحشة​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*الدنيا اذواق اخت red rose88
ومش مشكل نعيط ونصرخ
ههههههههههههههه
مشكورة على مرورك الجميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخت ميرنا 
عى ابداء رأيك
نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك اخت فراشة مسيحية
نورت
مشكورة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *اخت كوكى*​
> 
> *انتو كبنات وستات اخبر مننا القصة تتعلق بيكم*
> *بس اسمحيلي اسألك سؤال*
> ...


*هو لو كان صوته صوت بنت ممكن البنت تقول عليه وسيم وكده*
*وممكن واحده تانيه تقول لما تشوفه الاول وتشوف ذكاه واعماله زى ما بتقول*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخت كوكى 
على رجوعك وتوضيحك للامر 
ربنا يبلركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على مرورك love_marena
نورت ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## viviane tarek (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جامد اوى يا كليم
بس تبقى مصيبة لو البنت حبت صوت مثلا" ذى
اسامة منير ((مع انى للاسف مابحبوش))بس كل البنات البعرفهم بيحبو صوتو اوى
وكان شكلة ذى شعبان عبد الرحيم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى كانت تبقى نكتة
البنت التعجب بولد علشان صوتة حلو بس سامحونى((تبقى تفهة))
تعجب بشخصيتة بوقارة بهندامة ومايمنعش صوتة بس مش هو الاساس

حلو كثير موضوعك ياكليمو ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة على رائيك الجميل
اخت فيفيان
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------

